# Prabal Gurung @ Target - Anybody else excited for this???



## aBeautyFairy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm a sucker for designer collaborations and the pieces in this one look really nice.  It launches this Sunday Feb 10 at Target stores and Target.com.  I can't wait to check it out in person because I can never tell to much from the lookbook.  There is already a Youtube haul video and the quality appears kind of impressive for Target prices.  Is anyone else planning on shopping this collaboration? What do you have your eye on?


----------



## aBeautyFairy (Feb 9, 2013)

Pics of some of the pieces displayed at the launch party.

http://www.thebudgetbabe.com/archives/5454-Prabal-Gurung-for-Target-Launch-Party.html


----------



## Reddimples (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got through my emails and noticed it yesterday.  I does look like a nice collection. I wonder how much the snow is going to effect the launch tomorrow? I'm down in FL, so there should be no problems here.


----------



## Janice (Feb 9, 2013)

I am SO STOKED for this release! I have to work in the morning, but I am debating ordering blind online when it launches and then heading into the store after I get off work to ensure I get the pieces I'm dying for.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2013)

I liked everything I saw.


----------



## aBeautyFairy (Feb 10, 2013)

It's officially up online, I got the red ruffle dress (online exclusive) and the sleeveless tank in first date print with sheer collarbone.  I'm headed to Target at @7:30am to check things out in person.


----------



## danirn16 (Feb 10, 2013)

The floral dress is already sold out? I bought the Nolita print flats online and going to go check out the other items in the AM. I read online that Ebay already has some items posted marked up three times the retail price. Crazy!


----------



## aBeautyFairy (Feb 10, 2013)

I got to Target @ 7:45 there were a few others sitting in their cars, my daughter and I were first in line at 7:50 then @ 15 others joined us. There was a reporter asking if anyone wanted to be interviewed and asked if anyone was buying for ebay.

	When the door opened my daughter went to shoes and I went to clothing. My store did not have any jewelry but I was not really interested in it anyway. In store I purchased the white top with the lace overlay and the black lace up pumps (without the mesh). Online I got the Red ruffle dress, sleeveless tee in First Date print, and red wedges.

	My daughter got the long sleeve tee in Nolita and Floral Crush and the lace up pumps in Meet the Parents. I think she also ordered some other things on line.

	It was a fun morning, we were out by 8:22 and home by 8:30. I hope everyone gets everything they want from this collection good luck with your hauls


----------



## shertz1981 (Feb 11, 2013)

I got the one thing I really wanted (white floral dress!), but at 8:01, it basically took divine intervention for me to get the last one.

  	Also bought skirt and shorts, but am taking them back and getting red dress instead.

  	I was disappointed that the sweatshirt didn't work on me -- a lot of women are looking awesome in it, but I just looked like someone in a bad sweatshirt.


----------



## suzanards (Sep 27, 2014)

I liked!


----------

